# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  العروس الجزائرية

## دليلة

*لكل بــلد عادات وتقاليد خاصــة ومختلفــة عن غيرها ، وتتنوع  طقوس الزواج والاحتفالات حسب تقاليد البلدان المختلفة ،لذا نأخذكم في جولة للتعرف  على أزياء النساء في الجزائر في كتالوج اً لأزياء العروس  الجزائرية وبعض عادات وتقاليد زفافها .*
*فالعروس الجزائرية ليلة زفافها تكون أكثر من متميزة و  هي بين الحين و الآخر تغير حلتها لترتدي حلة أكثر جمالاً من ما سبق ليصبح العرس  بمثابة عرض للأزياء تقــوم فيه العروس بإبهار الحاضــرين بأجـمل و أرقــى أنـواع الثيـاب ،الــيكم العـــــرض*









[
[












ولا يكتمل جمال العروس الجزائرية إلا بوضع إكسسوارات تتلاءم مع اللبس الذي ترتديه
هذه مجموعة من الإكسسوارات والذهب الخاص بالعروس الجزائري











وهناك الكثير من الازياء هده عينة فقط اتمنى تنال اعجابكم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسلموا

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا على المواضيع المميزه يا دليله
كثير حلو
يسلموا

----------


## النورس الحزين

هاذا جد رووووووووووووعة 
يسلمو دليلة

----------


## غسان

_حلووووو .. يسلموا دليله .._

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا دليله 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
الشيء المختلف بيننا وبين البلدان الاخرى هو انو العروس الجزائرية بتقوم بعرض لازيائها بعرسها    :Icon31: 
وتختم طبعا بالفستان الابيض 



مشكوووووووووووورة دليلة على الموضوع المميز

----------


## دليلة

شكراا لكم جميعا لمروركم

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
حلوين اكتير 

كل بلد واله عاداته وتفكير واسلوب مختلف عن اي دوله تانيه اذا عربيه او اجنبيه 


يسلمو اديكـِ اختي على الصور 
وبانتظار جديدك 
ابدعتي 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): رائع

----------


## دليلة

شكـــــــــرا لمروركـــم  باريسيا وشطناوي

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع دليلة 
والله حلوين كثير 

هيك شجعتيني اروح على الجزائر واتزوج منكم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

أنا مرة حضرت عرس ناس أصدقاءنا تونسين ... لبست العروس الزي الي متل  بآخر صورة قبل ما تلبس الفستان الأبيض... وطلعت فيه للناس ... 
كونها العروس صاحبتي وكنت انا الي بساعدها ... اكتشفت ان الفستان ثقيييييل كتييير بالوزن هاد غير الي ع راسها
والسبب حكتلي بكون مطرز كله من ذهب 
وبعدين الفستان الأبيض ..  :Smile: 

شكرا دليلة  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا دليله بدي اسئلك هذا المجوهرات بشتروها او لا . 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

> رائع دليلة 
> والله حلوين كثير 
> 
> هيك شجعتيني اروح على الجزائر واتزوج منكم


ولو احلى عروس الك تشرف

----------


## دليلة

> أنا مرة حضرت عرس ناس أصدقاءنا تونسين ... لبست العروس الزي الي متل  بآخر صورة قبل ما تلبس الفستان الأبيض... وطلعت فيه للناس ... 
> كونها العروس صاحبتي وكنت انا الي بساعدها ... اكتشفت ان الفستان ثقيييييل كتييير بالوزن هاد غير الي ع راسها
> والسبب حكتلي بكون مطرز كله من ذهب 
> وبعدين الفستان الأبيض .. 
> 
> شكرا دليلة


شكرا لمرورك جوري  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

> يسلموا دليله بدي اسئلك هذا المجوهرات بشتروها او لا .


في من يشتري وفي من يأجرهم على حسب الامكانيات

----------


## ENG RUBA

حلووووووووووووووو

----------


## حبيب بدون حبيب

ماشاء اللهشي بجنن

----------


## دليلة

يسلمووووو على المرور

----------


## ايه

*حلو كتير كتير شكرا*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:030105 EmP1 Prv:  :030105 EmP1 Prv:  :030105 EmP1 Prv: 
حلووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دليلة

يسلمو بنت الشديفات  واية على المرور

عقبال مانشوفك عروسة  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## mylife079

:36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## دليلة

يسلمووووووووووو :36 1 11[1]:

----------

